# Yoshi's Boxx - Ultimate Console Gaming Machine



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.techtv.com/screensavers/supergeek/story/0,24330,3381725,00.html


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

That box is so cool! I've see Yoshi demoing it on TSS a few times. Personally, I'd throw the Atari and GameCube and add in a Dreamcast and Saturn.


----------

